# Urgent help cmj university student



## artiSOLANKI

HI MY NAME IS ARTI. I AM FROM MUMBAI. MY PROFILE IS:-
10TH :- 57%
12TH :- 58%
B.B.A :- 76.33% FROM CMJ UNIVERSITY
HAVE 7 AND 1/2 YEARS OF WORK EXPERIENCE IN MARKETING AND COLLECTION BACKGROUND.
IELTS: 6.5 BAND OVERALL 6 IN EACH
MY PROBLEM IS MY CMJ UNIVERSITY IS IN CONTROVERSY DUE TO IRREGULARITIES IN PHD DEGREES. DUE TO WHICH UNIVERSITY HAS BEEN CLOSED BY POLICE AND CASE IS GOING ON IN SUPREME COURT. MY UNIVERSITY IS UGC RECOGNIZED AND I HAVE COMPLETED MY GRADUATION ON A REGULAR BASIS FOR 3 YEARS OVER THERE. I HAVE ALREADY APPLIED FOR CANADIAN VISA..BUT ITS BEEN MORE THAN 40 DAYS. NEITHER THEY REJECTED NOR THEY APPROVED MY VISA. EVEN IF M CONTACTING THEM.I DONT GET ANY RESPONSE AS CANADIAN EMBASSIES STRIKE IS GOING ON ALL OVER THE WORLD. MY FUTURE IS AT STAKE AND I AM HIGHLY DISSAPOINTED. NOW I AM PLANNING TO APPLY FOR AUSTRALIAN VISA IN DECEMBER. NOW CAN ANYONE TELL ME WILL I GET VISA FOR AUSTRALIA OR NOT...OR IS THERE ANYONE WHO ALREADY GOT VISA FOR AUSTRALIA FROM CMJ UNIVERSITY ..PLZ CONTACT ME ASAP..AS I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP GUYS. PLZ HELP ME AND TELL ME WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## artiSOLANKI

artiSOLANKI said:


> HI MY NAME IS ARTI. I AM FROM MUMBAI. MY PROFILE IS:-
> 10TH :- 57%
> 12TH :- 58%
> B.B.A :- 76.33% FROM CMJ UNIVERSITY
> HAVE 7 AND 1/2 YEARS OF WORK EXPERIENCE IN MARKETING AND COLLECTION BACKGROUND.
> IELTS: 6.5 BAND OVERALL 6 IN EACH
> MY PROBLEM IS MY CMJ UNIVERSITY IS IN CONTROVERSY DUE TO IRREGULARITIES IN PHD DEGREES. DUE TO WHICH UNIVERSITY HAS BEEN CLOSED BY POLICE AND CASE IS GOING ON IN SUPREME COURT. MY UNIVERSITY IS UGC RECOGNIZED AND I HAVE COMPLETED MY GRADUATION ON A REGULAR BASIS FOR 3 YEARS OVER THERE. I HAVE ALREADY APPLIED FOR CANADIAN VISA..BUT ITS BEEN MORE THAN 40 DAYS. NEITHER THEY REJECTED NOR THEY APPROVED MY VISA. EVEN IF M CONTACTING THEM.I DONT GET ANY RESPONSE AS CANADIAN EMBASSIES STRIKE IS GOING ON ALL OVER THE WORLD. MY FUTURE IS AT STAKE AND I AM HIGHLY DISSAPOINTED. NOW I AM PLANNING TO APPLY FOR AUSTRALIAN VISA IN DECEMBER. NOW CAN ANYONE TELL ME WILL I GET VISA FOR AUSTRALIA OR NOT...OR IS THERE ANYONE WHO ALREADY GOT VISA FOR AUSTRALIA FROM CMJ UNIVERSITY ..PLZ CONTACT ME ASAP..AS I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP GUYS. PLZ HELP ME AND TELL ME WHAT SHOULD I DO?


viewed by 76 people and no help.. is there any1.. from cmj university who applied before or currently planning to apply for australian visa... plz contact me friends its urgent..


----------



## bhatti07

Hi arti, I guess we share the same problem, only difference is mine is bca with 72% from cmj and ielts score of 7 bands, but I'm too much worried about the visa grant. ..


----------



## bhatti07

Can you please tell me when did you applied for Australia and what's the status or did you find any other student like us from cmj who got the visa? ??


----------



## nitinkumar24

*please give ur present status on the visa processing and wat issues u hav faced*

So please give ur present status on the issue and has it been resolved or u are still waiting . please update ur status


----------



## Liberty

For the benefit of members (like me) who are not familiar with "CMJ University". 

a. CMJ is a university related to the Govt of Meghalaya (a North-Eastern state in the Union of India).

b. This university seems to have faced some problems (didn't go into details - I assume it's faced legal troubles of some kind & had to be closed down)

c. Students (like Arti Solanki) have been impacted. The OP originally applied for Canadian Visa (assuming this is a Student Visa) and didn't receive any response. 

d. Owing to prior experience (which is: lack of updates from the Canadian Immigration), OP wants to survey the forum on the impact of CMJ University problems impacting Australian Student Visa.

Unfortunately, I have absolutely no idea about this. Suggestions:

a. Try contacting Australia Education International: "https://aei.gov.au/Pages/default.aspx" 

b. Try contacting a registered education agent (with legit ties to Aussie uni-s).

Thanks!
MN


----------

